# Plague Marine and Raptor Resin kits



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it's alright that the Finecast HQ models have few options; they mostly represent units that have little or no variation (Abbadon, Huron, etc). 

However, actual squads are a different matter. Both the new plague marines and the raptors are the exact same models done in resin, and they offer no weapon and part options at all. This is quite a disappontment.

In fact, why do they have to be resin instead of plastic? Several very good kits (Death Company, GK Terminators) are both finely sculpted and come with an amazing range of weapons/heads/decorations, done in good old plastic. 

Why go through the trouble and expense of changing something only to keep it mostly the same? :headbutt:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> I think it's alright that the Finecast HQ models have few options; they mostly represent units that have little or no variation (Abbadon, Huron, etc).
> 
> However, actual squads are a different matter. Both the new plague marines and the raptors are the exact same models done in resin, and they offer no weapon and part options at all. This is quite a disappontment.
> 
> ...


so that they are available for people to purchase until they get around to redoing the chaos marine codex, it takes less time and effort and money to make molds from master models than it does to redesign a unit in plastic.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> so that they are available for people to purchase until they get around to redoing the chaos marine codex, it takes less time and effort and money to make molds from master models than it does to redesign a unit in plastic.


Since the last Chaos Space Marine Codex came out in September 2007 there will not be another Chaos Space Marine Codex for another two or three years, my guess would be September 2013.

Actually Tamiya can through CAD technology have a design confirmed and with automated dremmels have the master die cut within hours within several days begin pre-production runs and within days begin mass production of whatever plastic kit they have designed.

Tamiya virtually has replace almost all solid masters in favour of Master CAD models which can be redesigned with a CAD pen.

So if Tamiya had say a unit of Chaos Space Marines already in their CAD files they can with a pen redesign the whole unit with several days and then send the design to the computerised master die cutter and within a day have all the dies they need to go into pre-production runs and then once quality control gives the OK, within days they are mass producing thousands of Chaos Space Marine kits per day.

The cost factor in all this is the cutting of the dies and sourse material.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Since the last Chaos Space Marine Codex came out in September 2007 there will not be another Chaos Space Marine Codex for another two or three years, my guess would be September 2013.
> 
> Actually Tamiya can through CAD technology have a design confirmed and with automated dremmels have the master die cut within hours within several days begin pre-production runs and within days begin mass production of whatever plastic kit they have designed.
> 
> ...


GW has been using CAD to produce some of its latest models - there was pictures of it in the WD when the fantasy giant came out.

However I do think you are comparing completely different things - nothing they make is as detailed as GW minatures, at least not from briefly flicking through their website.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> Since the last Chaos Space Marine Codex came out in September 2007 there will not be another Chaos Space Marine Codex for another two or three years, my guess would be September 2013.
> 
> Actually Tamiya can through CAD technology have a design confirmed and with automated dremmels have the master die cut within hours within several days begin pre-production runs and within days begin mass production of whatever plastic kit they have designed.
> 
> ...


Awesome for tamiya, when they get around to producing chaos marines for 40k let us know but i predict that GW will produce plastic chaos raptors and plague marines before Tamiya do


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maidel said:


> GW has been using CAD to produce some of its latest models - there was pictures of it in the WD when the fantasy giant came out.
> 
> However I do think you are comparing completely different things - nothing they make is as detailed as GW minatures, at least not from briefly flicking through their website.


Ok fair call, i'll concede that their figure that come with their kits aren't as detailed as say GW.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

im not to worried, it will be nice to get raptors that actually stay together, i gave up on the metal ones ages ago, was going to convert loyalisy assault marines... still not sure what option i like the most


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Since the last Chaos Space Marine Codex came out in September 2007 there will not be another Chaos Space Marine Codex for another two or three years, my guess would be September 2013.


we are going to see a codex sooner than that according to most sources, with them suspecting a release soon after 6th ed SM


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Gunslinger said:


> im not to worried, it will be nice to get raptors that actually stay together, i gave up on the metal ones ages ago, was going to convert loyalisy assault marines... still not sure what option i like the most


Same problem with the Marinee Vanguard... they constantly break and tip over. :angry:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Same problem with the Marines Vanguard... they constantly break and tip over. :angry:


Well I've been casting both Sternguard and Vanguard over the last few weeks and they both look good in Finecast...


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Well I've been casting both Sternguard and Vanguard over the last few weeks and they both look good in Finecast...


Are you also responsible for the 2 terminator librarians that werent cast right?

:biggrin:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Katie Drake said:


> Same problem with the Marinee Vanguard... they constantly break and tip over. :angry:


i tried weighing mine down with lead and they still topple over and break, very frustrating


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Are you also responsible for the 2 terminator librarians that werent cast right?
> 
> :biggrin:


I let those two through deliberately just to wind you up


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I let those two through deliberately just to wind you up


hehe - well, not me, but others on the forum.

But thats a good answer either way. :biggrin:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I for one am happy to have raptors that aren't so incredibly top-heavy. And honestly, the Plague Marines are probably the first Finecast minis that I'll buy...


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Friend of mine is picking up the Nurgle Daemon Prince and some Plague Marines on Tuesday, i'm quite looking forward to seeing the detail on them. Nurgle stuff always looks awesome and it'll be nice to see all the nasty boils n such in resin.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well they are going have to be good because of the 20% price rise, a box of Plague Marines went up from $60au to $72au.

I know i'll expect absolute perfection on them if some are miscast i'll ask for an exchange until i get 7 perfect figures.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I know i'll expect absolute perfection on them if some are miscast i'll ask for an exchange until i get 7 perfect figures.


as well you should  whats the point of buying something if its not to the level you want
gw of all people should understand that, they wouldnt make the heavy metal team work with models covered in mould lines and air bubbles


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> I let those two through deliberately just to wind you up


B*stard!!!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> as well you should  whats the point of buying something if its not to the level you want
> gw of all people should understand that, they wouldnt make the heavy metal team work with models covered in mould lines and air bubbles


This made me giggle. EM have regularly for years now been given resin castings of unfinished plastic kits to paint for book releases when scheduling means the actual plastics don't turn up til a month before release, too late to be any good. And those suckers, churned out in a rush with throw-away moulds are simply horrendous. Horribly fragile necrons, Ghouls with no fingers or toes, bloodletters - well, the less said about them the better... The amount of sculpting needed to make them book-worthy, is it any surprise that all the recent additions to the sculpting team came from the EM team?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> The amount of sculpting needed to make them book-worthy, is it any surprise that all the recent additions to the sculpting team came from the EM team?


This I did not know.

However it would explain the slight discrepancy between some of the models and the finished pieces if the eavy metal team are forced to 'finish' the models themselves.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Maidel said:


> This I did not know.
> 
> However it would explain the slight discrepancy between some of the models and the finished pieces if the eavy metal team are forced to 'finish' the models themselves.


It is also one of the lesser-known reasons for the line on the boxes of "contents may vary from those shown"... :wink:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, but how is this news or a rumor?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Scathainn said:


> Sorry, but how is this news or a rumor?


 
well to be fair, about two days ago it was news to me that plague marines and raptors were available in finecast


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The striking scorpions box was mispacked. I got six normal scorpions instead of five including an exarch. :laugh: 

The raptors have always looked fantastic, and now that they have practical models I imagine they will sell better. These models suit considering that fluffwise they are a tad animalistic.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The raptors may have nicer models, but there rules dont do them justice currently.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally plague marines that don't explode into bits when I use them.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

If raptors had better rules id get some buttttttttt.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, 2 new boxes of plague sons for my army and a new daemon prince of nurgle. I hate the always falling a part metal models...or pinning...


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah I gotta say Raptors are some of the nicest looking Chaos models, right up there with the new Terminators. Getting them in resin hopefully means a spate of Raptor-based Lord conversions :chuffed:


----------

